# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Holby City - Current Episode Discussion

## Abbie

OMG I couldnt find the thread!

But now we have one  :Smile: 



I just wanted to say, what is it with Holby?! every year they have some werid christmas episode

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought this years was actually really good. I loved seeing more to Linden and Holly. It was quite touching.. though bit cheesy in places. Much better than last years and the year befores Christmas specials ha!

----------


## Abbie

yeah it was better than last year but still really odd and I just......find it hard to watch at time for laughing

----------


## JustJodi

*it was one strange episode I agree....but at least Linden and his daughter are now TOGETHER,,* 
*Strange program....*

----------


## Abbie

The music in this episode is way too OTT

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I'm looking forward to these episodes. Forgot to put the twin tuner on series record so will have to be naughty and get them online.  :Angel:  Can't wait until after exams, will have a nice pile of holby episodes to watch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

What a wonderful episode tonight. It was worth watching just to see Jac Naylor put in her place Ric Griffin. Brilliant. He also put Vanessa well and truly in her place as well. The sooner the trout pout leaves the better. She is worse than useless

----------

CrazyLea (05-01-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

Do we reckon Faye did something to Lauren  :Embarrassment: . Or do we reckon Lauren jumped in the water herself... and the blood is just from a fight before or something??

----------


## kayuqtuq

Has Amanda Mealing (Connie) definitely left the show?

----------


## Perdita

I think she will be back, she is just suspended for the time being.

----------


## alan45

> Has Amanda Mealing (Connie) definitely left the show?





> I think she will be back, she is just suspended for the time being.


She has handed in her notice to go and work at another hospital

----------


## Tannie

> Has Amanda Mealing (Connie) definitely left the show?


She should be back soon, as on her twitter she was saying early this year. But not sure.

----------


## kayuqtuq

> I think she will be back, she is just suspended for the time being.



In last night's ep Vanessa announced that Connie had resigned and taken a post elsewhere, hence my question.

----------


## alan45

> She has handed in her notice to go and work at another hospital





> In last night's ep Vanessa announced that Connie had resigned and taken a post elsewhere, hence my question.


Yes

----------


## Perdita

Did Ric not say to Vanessa "To lose one consultant is unfortunate, to lose two is careless" or words to that effect? I still think she might be back once Vanessa leaves because I have not read anywhere that Amanda has gone for good. I hope she comes back anyway.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I reckon she will be back.. << my opinion not actual fact. 

I can imagine it now, something is going really wrong on Darwin or something like that.. .and in walks Connie "Seems I came back just in time"  :Big Grin:  
Well ya know.. something along them lines  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you, that is how it will be like  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tannie

I hope it's like that  :Big Grin:  I would just be like and "Sheeee's Back  :Big Grin: "!

----------


## Abbie

I just thought she wouldnt leave like that

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Do we reckon Faye did something to Lauren . Or do we reckon Lauren jumped in the water herself... and the blood is just from a fight before or something??


Definitely something dodgy going on there!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Faye probably ran her down with her car or something like that. Ric annoyed me this episodes, I'd prefer to have Connie back!

Blimey Oliver and Jac nearly knocked that locker over.  :Lol:  Penny taking a picture was weird..

That Christmas episode was slightly weird too.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

What ep was it with Jac and Oliver  :EEK!:  I think I missed it  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

28th December. Shall I pm you where to get it from?

----------

CrazyLea (09-01-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

Yes please  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Aww Jac made me cry  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah it was so sad I just wanted to hug her!  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I did shed a tear ot two

----------


## CrazyLea

Whyyy? What did I miss :s I am sute I watched it Tues. Oh wait was it about that man? Cos that was a bit sad lol?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah the man who died who's wife didn't get there in time.

----------


## JustJodi

*Does anyone think that Connie will be back at all,, I honestly can not see Holby with out her... so i guess Faye is off the hook ?? Looks like she  no longer wants any thing to do with lovely Joe,, which is Ok with me  I didn't like them together since day one.. Jac finally showed she is a bit HUMAN after all..
Ok who is that pushy red headed nurse ( no not Maria  the other one )*

----------


## Perdita

Do you Judith Marchant, the matron? She joined last October.

----------


## JustJodi

no honey this is a young nurse,,, i have seen her in alot of scenes the past 2 or 3 episodes and she has LINES to speak too,, so Perdita/any one got an idea who she might be?????

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps it is Holly Cullen, Linden's daughter. She has recently come on board

----------


## Abbie

I think I know which nurse you mean jodi!

She doesnt say much and only had a few lines every now then though?

----------


## Perdita

> I think I know which nurse you mean jodi!
> 
> She doesnt say much and only had a few lines every now then though?


Who do you think it is?

----------


## Abbie

I cant think of her name! shes not like a proper cast member, I think she might be an extra who has more lines that the rest

----------


## Perdita

I can't think of her name either but think I know who you mean

----------


## JustJodi

*She has red hair...in a page boy style..she has an annoying interupting people in the office, or going in to drop off a file..yes she appears to be an extra that has more speaking lines than most of the ones in the back ground...*

----------


## Abbie

Yes I know who you mean but I dont know her name sorry

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think you mean Penny?

>>

----------


## Perdita

But Penny is a doctor, not a nurse  :Ponder:   Jodi says it is a nurse and Penny has been in HC for a while now and has more than a few words

----------


## Abbie

But Penny is a doctor

----------


## Perdita

Unless Jodi has got it wrong and she means Penny  :Ponder:  Jodi might have misse a lot of HC when she was on  her hols in USA late last year

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I thought that because the description sounded a lot like her.  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

Noo I don't think it's Penny. I think it's literally a speaking extra. I know the one she means, I think.

----------


## Perdita

But who is it??????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> But who is it??????


lol do you not know who we mean?

I dont think her name as actually been metioned in the show for a while hence why we dont know it lol, you will know once you see her

----------


## Perdita

ha ha ha , glad I am not the only one who can't think   :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah even if me and Abbie knew a name, you may not recognise it anyway lol. Because she's rather insignificant.

----------


## Perdita

She might develop into a huuuuugh character lol

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ohhhh is she the irish one? (or at least she sounded irish to me  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## CrazyLea

> She might develop into a huuuuugh character lol


A hugh character haha? Like Hugh Grant kinda character? Hugh Owen kinda character (even though that's Huw)? A Hugh Quarshie kinda character? I think Ric might be safe.. I think people might notice if Hugh left and a woman replaced him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

That is the one I am thinking of,but can't think  of her name because  I have a drink or two  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

My OH thinks that plenty of booze will help me sleeo. Wonde r whether th will  has any bearinf o nor

----------


## CrazyLea

:Lol:  How many  have you had!???  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  More than 1 or 2 I suspect ;)

----------


## Perdita

OMG, I am so sorry  :Embarrassment:   Can't remember how many I had but I slept very well  :Big Grin:

----------


## moonstorm

:Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  As long as you slept - that is the main thing.

----------


## Perdita

I hope I did not offend anybody, no idea what I was rambling on about, don't remember anything  :Embarrassment:    Might find some interesting threads in a day or two  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

It made me laugh. Spesh after you said you had one or two, you pbviously had had more  :Lol: . How's the head??

----------


## Perdita

Actually, no problem whatsoever, much to my own surprise. Thanks for asking  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Think I'm starting to get used to Faye now ha. Not minding her at the moment  :Stick Out Tongue:  Never thought I'd say that. I really want Linden and Faye to get together  :Wub: . Joseph's lovely, he'll find someone better haha. 

I love Holly aswell. Great addition to the cast  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Perdita

Are Faye and Joseph still having problems? Seemed strange how he just gave her the car keys last night, I thought she wanted a hug instead  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Joseph's lovely, he'll find someone better haha.


 Like Jac.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

> Like Jac.


My thoughts exactly  :Big Grin: 




> Are Faye and Joseph still having problems? Seemed strange how he just gave her the car keys last night, I thought she wanted a hug instead


Think he's a bit weary of her atm still? And possibly jealous of her and Linden? Don't think they'll ever be alright?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

They never were. He's probably afraid she'll push him down the stairs still. *nods*

----------


## CrazyLea

HA the stairs?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Have I missed something  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

She pushed the first one down the stairs.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Just speculating haha

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> She pushed the first one down the stairs.  Just speculating haha


Edit: I've only watched half of the episode yesterday but best quote ever from Jac to Thandie: "Two years re-training, really?"  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

> Edit: I've only watched half of the episode yesterday but best quote ever from Jac to Thandie: "Two years re-training, really?"


Ha Jac is on form lately isn't she  :Stick Out Tongue: 


I loved the interaction between Jac and Joseph tonight. For a second I was starting to think that maybe those two might have a liaison in the locker room  :Stick Out Tongue:  More wishful thinking I guess ha. 

Also loving Donna deciding to take care of Mia - though that woman gave Mia back to Donna _far_ too easily. I think Donna will do a good job. I love it when Donna ask's Elliot what he thinks of her  :Lol:  Bless him. It was Donna that asked before wasn't it? When she wanted to be a scrub nurse? And she asked him what he thought of her. Ha ha.

----------


## CrazyLea

Raise your hand if Thandie is already annoying you and you just want her to leave!!!!!

I love Holly haha.. bless her. She's so lovely, yet so clumsy  :Stick Out Tongue:  

And I'm guessing Penny is going off to see that bloke?? the one that was in hospital.. what's his name again??

----------


## Perdita

Missed it because of blizzard... no reception where I am in bad weather  :Sad:

----------


## Sarahh,.

"And I'm guessing Penny is going off to see that bloke?? the one that was in hospital.. what's his name again??" 

Scott?, yeah I thought that, when she was late!. And she wouldn't tell Oliver where she had been.  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

I loved tonights episode. I really enjoyed seeing how the relationship with Penny and Scott developed, they are so cute. I know it's wrong, but I hope she doesn't get in too much trouble for it. What kinda trouble could she get in? Could she get sacked?? 

Also loved Jac tonight, thought she was great  :Big Grin: . She made me laugh, her and Michael. Loved the slap from Daisha to Oliver too haha. I am now on the Olly/Jac bandwagon. I want her to get with him instead of Joey now  :EEK!:  HA.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Wow  :EEK!:  

I have to watch this soon! I'd watch it now but I have to get up for an 8.30 lecture...woe.  :Sad:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> I loved tonights episode. I really enjoyed seeing how the relationship with Penny and Scott developed, they are so cute. I know it's wrong, but I hope she doesn't get in too much trouble for it. What kinda trouble could she get in? Could she get sacked??


I think she could get sacked for professional misconduct. The doctor/patient relationship has been compromised

----------

CrazyLea (10-02-2010)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> I am now on the Olly/Jac bandwagon. I want her to get with him instead of Joey now  HA.


 They shared 'the look', now they are def going to get together.  :Lol: 

Michael and Jac also amused me, I love their banter.

----------


## CrazyLea

> They shared 'the look', now they are def going to get together.


Ha I loved that look. You can tell they now want each other  :Big Grin: .  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> I think she could get sacked for professional misconduct. The doctor/patient relationship has been compromised


Aw, hope she doesn't.  :Sad:

----------


## Sarahh,.

Awhh, Jac and Ollie are soo cute - they want each other. 
When she was saying "you can do it Ollie", it was so cute. 

Jac and Michael were soo funnyy.,. Their banter was hillarious.  :Smile:  xx

----------


## CrazyLea

Can someone remind me of what Nick did while he was at Holby. I'm remembering bits and pieces, but not all of it lol. I was rather confused tonight ha!! 

GOod episode though.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

He was nasty to Diane - thats about all I remember. Actually I think he was generally nasty and manipulated others etc. I need to hurry up and watch this episode!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm I do remember the Diane bit I think. Didn't she fancy him aswell ha!? 

I wish I could remember it all haha! 

Oh gosh yes do  :Smile:  Was good  :Smile:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think she did...not for long though.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm all a bit hazy ha. Gonna have to start keeping records of everything everyone does  :Lol:  Incase they come back in the future  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

*Lea dunno if this link will help,,,  http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/holbycity...ckjordan.shtml

*

----------

CrazyLea (17-02-2010)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Holby is not on the iplayer yet! *distraught face* 

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

wow it is already on You Tube LOL

----------


## CrazyLea

It kinda helped haha. I found out from it that he let Diane take the rap for cutting someones urethra. I forgot that bit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

http://www.123webtv.com/shows/holbycity


its too bad I can't watch this ,,,it would have been so cool if I could

----------


## elle101

i'm confused about maria's boyfriend or shall i say the nurses of holby's (except donna & chrisie) boyfriend is he bisexual or was he just teasing nicky? jac seems to be caring a lot of olly. ric & thandie with the home office people hilarious.

wow to wednesday's fantastic episode; loved every minute of it, actually i didn't want it to end. i hope the keep dr dwarf, i mean toby he had me in stiches along with joseph. connie is so coming back she looked fab and michael love him too is it only me or does he love to eat hahaha. so sad penny and scott didn't work out but she's not going anywhere thank goodness.

----------


## Holbycitykelsey

Omgaad i soo want Jac naylor to havea bigger and better storyline and yes connie is coming back into Holby this week actually  :Big Grin:

----------


## AmzH4

Right you know Jac and Joseph had that consultant interview thing...what happened with that??
I dont normally watch Holby but i watch casualty so i watched the crossover episode...and then i watched the episode after coz i was intruiged...and it didnt mention it any further...
am i missing something here?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I thought Toby Geddes was the new consultant?  :Ponder:

----------


## AmzH4

ok...coz neither of them seemed very dissapointed about not getting the job...? 
ah well maybe i will never know!

----------


## Sarahh,.

Yeah, Toby Geddes is the new consultant. He was hired over Jac and Joseph!, Wth, Elliot was right to Shout at him last night,  :Smile:  Hope I helped, x

----------

StarsOfCCTV (03-03-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

Loved last nights episode  :Big Grin:  I hate that Geddes, but he does make me laugh haah "Jac attack" ha made me giggle. 
And  :Lol:  Dr Greene crackes me up! Poor Olly ha! 
Loved the Linden/Faye stuff  :Wub: . 
But poor Joseph  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I loved Jac's response which went something along the lines of - Why don't you and your size two brouges just f-  :Lol: 

I'm disappointed because the spoilers said that there was going to be an episode tonight but they seem to have moved it to next week. Hmph.

But yeah, Faye and Linden, not too bothered by them but I'm glad because it means Joseph is now free for Jac. :Heart: Bless her she looked so worried at the end for him!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Jac comes up with the best one liners sometimes  :Rotfl: . 
I loved it in the lift with Elliot as well.. "I hear you threw Geddes out of theatre"  *Elliot looks uncomfortable* "Good on you, about time" ... or something like that  :Lol: . I just love the way she says things.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah, she's so blunt, straight to the point. I love her sarcasm.  :Lol:

----------


## Sarahh,.

Omg, he has got to be the most annoying man alive!!!!!! :L
"Jac Attack", and when he always says to Elliot "Glove Me"!
That is sooo annoying! 
Is he going to be fired now Connie's back?, next week,! x

----------


## JustJodi

*Omg it was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good seeing Connie back today...that was one heck of an episode..I do not think Joesph will be able to keep Daisha's promise to work things out with Faye..Looks like from this evenings episode Jac may have her consultants job,, I so want to see that annoying little prat Geddes... now Michael is going to have to toss the CEO out on her ear, she royally SKREWED things up..Michael knows hes got one hell of a good team, in order to keep that team, hes gotta get rid of that COW...*

----------


## Perdita

She was clearing her office, wasn't she, so she obviously knows herself that she has to go.

----------


## JustJodi

*No Perdita she was cleaning out GEDDES office,,*

----------


## Perdita

Oh right,thanks,  I was having a telephone conversation whilst trying to watch the programme, so was not able to hear what was going on.

----------


## JustJodi

> oh right,thanks,  i was having a telephone conversation whilst trying to watch the programme, so was not able to hear what was going on.


sweetie i didn't hear a word either,, being deaf,, i use the subtitle option  hee hee

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

What was with that guy and his mother... :Searchme:  The whole point of it seemed to be getting Chrissie and Sacha to talk to each other and make Chrissie realise he was actually a decent guy etc but the guest storyline was fairly underdeveloped.

Poor Joseph - can understand why he beat up Linden (although no condoning it). Really insentive of Linden and Faye to kiss _in_ the hospital 5 minutes after Faye basically asked for a divorce.

Mark's back to his creepy lusty self! Escape Daisha while you still can.  :Rotfl: 

I really didn't find this episode very interesting.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elle101

Found yesterday's episode very very boring apart from Chrisse & her baby father's scenes, he seems like a nice guy and I think they would make a very cute couple :Angel: . Joseph is like a robot he needs Jac to make him feel again :Love:  Faye, I just can't stand I hope Linden wakes up and realises she's bad news.

----------


## Bad Wolf

am i the only person who likes linden??????

----------


## Perdita

No, I like him too  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

since the lovely tom chambers left, linden is the best looking thing on the show!!!! the dude who plays joseph cant act for crap

----------


## mangler

Ah I have to disagree, I think Luke Roberts plays someone fighting their OCD and anger management issues really well.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I liked Joseph before he got with Faye then she made him really dull! Hopefully now they've split up he'll be interesting again.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

*Oh  yea I agree...hes getting to be interesting again,,, he needs JAC !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> am i the only person who likes linden??????


Oh I like him alot, he has a certain quality about him,, hes a cutie too :-)

----------


## Aqua98

Now Faye is out the way Jac can be with Joseph again and it will be a MUCH more interesting show. There needs to be more romance at Holby City recently there has been nothing much.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok who is ready to punch Vanessa in the face?? The lying evil  BIATCH..Interesting episode with Jac,, and her mom.. So is Sacha a new consultant ?? I sorta like him..I  don't like Ollie any more , that new nurse BOB has his number.Loved it when she stuck him with the bill for the pricey champers. Mark will be back...*

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think Sacha is   Spoiler:    permanent  .

So...Jac's mum abandoned her for 20 years to go live in a commune in India. No wonder Jac is not happy with her being back! She blatantly just came for a kidney. ;)  :Lol:

----------


## Smellena

> *Ok who is ready to punch Vanessa in the face?? The lying evil  BIATCH.....*


i am!!! lol
shes really annoying me now!!!
i just want her to go already!!!!

----------


## elle101

> *Ok who is ready to punch Vanessa in the face?? The lying evil  BIATCH*


i got my ticket for that :Cheer:  can't stand vanessa

loved the jac/paula scenes her mother really means a lot to her, if after more than 20 years she still feels so much for her. i think she will bring out the jac that jac has tried so hard to bottle up. i also like her friendship with sacha (really happy he has joined holby). hate oliver his finally realised his not as good as he thought, love penny. elliot & connie are amazing, poor elliot his dinner money went to connie and she won't buy him anything to eat :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> *Ok who is ready to punch Vanessa in the face?? The lying evil  BIATCH..Interesting episode with Jac,, and her mom.. So is Sacha a new consultant ?? I sorta like him..I  don't like Ollie any more , that new nurse BOB has his number.Loved it when she stuck him with the bill for the pricey champers. Mark will be back...*


Where is the queue to punch her. Vanessa is a repulsive character. Leslie Ash'slips make her even more repulsive. Its a pity they didnt get a decent actress to play the part. The sooner Miss Trout Pout goes the better

----------


## wexham

Jac and Sacha's banter was brilliant, they're like Elliot and Connie, they just don't know it yet, It's the begining of a verbally abusive relasionship  :Smile: , mainly from Jac's side

----------


## Smellena

> It's the begining of a verbally abusive relasionship , mainly from Jac's side


love it!!!! :P
so true!! will be interesting! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

It is! The banters so funny between them.

----------


## alan45

What a cop out with Vanessa. 

I know Lesley Trout Lips has high hopes of returning to Holby but please let this just remain in her mind. She was crap

----------


## Sarahh,.

Oh, My, God, your right,! Jac and Sasha are like Connie and Eliott. Like said on Grey's Anatomy recently "He's her work husband,". Jac and Sasha, and Connie and Elliot are work husband and wife,! Awesome,  :Smile:  x

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

^ That is true! (loved that bit on greys  :Stick Out Tongue: )

So Vanessa got away with it, I don't really mind much just glad she's finally gone!!

----------


## Sarahh,.

Vanessa so should have good with Connie, Ric and Michael putting her in her place.  :Big Grin:  Did you see the look Connie gave Michael after she realised where Ric was going with the arrest thing. The look Connie gave Vanessa aswell, it was like "Haha, your being screwed over,  :Smile: ". x

----------


## moonstorm

Here I quite fancied Joseph after the last episode, he kinda smoldered!!  I like his darker side.

----------


## Smellena

> Here I quite fancied Joseph after the last episode, he kinda smoldered!!  I like his darker side.


i know right!!!
in some episodes, he's not bad ;)

----------


## elle101

> Here I quite fancied Joseph after the last episode, he kinda smoldered!!  I like his darker side.


me too, i like bad boy byrnes :Angel:

----------


## elle101

Loved yesterdays episode so much; Sacha, Paradis & Mark HILARIOUS! Great to see Jac & Joseph getting along and hopefully Michael will get them to work together again, actually refreshing to see a fragile and frightened Jac. That nurse Marie Claire got on my nerves and I really enjoyed the MS patient's storyline.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Great episode. Poor Jac. Loved the scenes with Michael and especially Joseph.  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Can't help but like Sacha. Hope Chrissie will give him the chance to be a Dad.

----------


## Aqua98

Donna is back! Why does Connie never get any senior jobs?

----------


## moonstorm

Loved Sacha mum,.  Hope Chrissy and Sacha make a go of it.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Well Paula's true colours are starting to show...Glad Donna's back, it was sweet of her to organise a cake even if Paula did take the credit for it!!

Sacha's family were a great bit of comedy in this episode.

----------


## brodie87

i really enjoyed this episode, can't stand jac's mother though. Next weeks looks like a good one too, when we really see what paula is all about

----------


## elle101

Loved the Levi's and when they dressed Daniel up as a pea how adorable, the look Chrisse's face was priceless. Yes, Paula's true colours are beginning to show poor Jac and  it's wonderful to have Donna back she's great.

----------


## Perdita

But with Ma Levi, I must admit, I would have wanted a break too, she is lovely but just a bit too much after you just had a baby  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

I am loving Holby at the minute  :Big Grin:  Was awesome on Tuesday. 
Feel so sorry for Jac, she was so happy when she thought her mum remembered her birthday  :Sad: . I sense a fall down with her soon  :Sad:  

Sasha is hilarious. I really hope he and Chrissie get togethe!!

----------


## Perdita

Rosie Marcel has admitted that she struggled to shed tears for her emotional new Holby City storyline.

Fans have recently seen the actress's character Jac Naylor come face-to-face with her mother Paula, who abandoned her at the age of 12.

Speaking on This Morning today, the star confessed to experiencing difficulty with one highly-charged scene showing Jac break down in tears while confronting Paula about how being deserted affected her.

Marcel explained: "I used to find [crying scenes] quite easy but I actually found that particular scene really, really difficult. We'd spent the whole week doing really emotional stuff and then I completely blanked on the day.

"The poor director - the lovely Rob Evans - left me to myself for about ten minutes and I just couldn't do it. I couldn't get the tears to come at all.

"Eventually I started to listen to a bit of Kate Bush and I started to think about my dog dying and my husband and things like that. Eventually I managed to get it going. There's one particular [Kate Bush] song - it was my granddad's song and he died so I was thinking about that. But it took about four or five takes."

The 32-year-old confirmed that she is "really proud" of the plotline and was grateful for the opportunity to show a different side of her character.

----------


## moonstorm

I'm really looking forward to tonight's one, hope Jac punches her mum!

----------


## Smellena

OMG!!!!
jacs mum is such a bitch!!!
eghh!
possible future plot with her half sister???
she should of seen her rather then completly blanking her.
great episode though!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

First time Iv watched in ages and I thought it was a good epsiode  :Smile: 
IM going to watch more often now- well I'll try

----------


## elle101

Fantastic acting from Jac tonight :Clap: , she had me in tears and how she didn't slap her mother I will never know. Jac & Michael make a great team, they really seem to get each other; very funny Michael at the hospital treating it like it was his own theatre :Stick Out Tongue: . I thought it very harsh that Jac didn't want to know her sister who, like her is absolutely faultless in their mother's mess. But I guess she has to do what she needs to do to survive and you could see that a whole load of baggage was lifted from her shoulders. On a different note I really don't want Faye to have Joseph's baby :Angel: .

----------


## brodie87

what an awesome episode, i hope that's not the end of Jac's half sister, i did feel sorry for her because its not her fault.

----------


## moonstorm

Brilliant episode, would like to see more of her half sister but a bit confused.  Does she live in India with her Mum or UK with her Grandfather?

----------


## Abbie

I assumed with her mum in India

----------

moonstorm (29-04-2010)

----------


## Smellena

i know right....dont wont faye to have joe's baby...it would be weird....jac and joe should be toghether!!!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Aw loved that episode! Brilliant acting from Rosie. Jac's mother is unbelievable....can understand why she wants nothing to do with her other family. Hope the sister pops up sometime in the future  :Stick Out Tongue:  - they gave her a name on the credits of the iplayer.. (Jasmine) so who knows.

Bet Faye's going to sleep with Linden then in a few weeks pretend she's pregnant with 'his' baby...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustJodi

Rosie was absolutely BRILLIANT.. there is some good "chemsitry" between her and Michael.. I got really emotional. Her mom was  some one you wanted to SLAP  she was a total BITCH.....
I felt bad for the half sister, it wasn't her fault ..I have a hunch, that the mom will also ditch the half sister and  Jac will change her mind..
I also have a hunch since Joe is so so indifferent towards Faye, Faye will do just what Faye always does best  pick up the next guy on the reserves bench
and make him her baby's daddy.

----------


## Sarahh,.

I wanted Jac and Joe
But now, 
Oh,, My, God!
i want Jac and Michael!1,
Awwwwwww, soo much cuteness, when he ran and caught her, ohhhhhh, soo cute!
Jac and Michael should be together, and when he came and rescued her in the car ,awww!! <3 xx

----------


## moonstorm

No not Jac and Michael, he is still repairing things with his wife - I forget her name but I liked her.

----------


## Perdita

Anneliese is Michael's wife's name  :Smile:  I think she is coming back to Holby so he better not start anything with Jac

----------

moonstorm (10-05-2010)

----------


## Smellena

NOOOOO................
as much i would love the michael i think it would be wrong if he was with jac....they are more like brother and sister
and michael is trying to make things with his wife.
and i WANT jac and joe to be together!!!!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

I missed the last episode, was it any good?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Mark sorted out the porter crisis and was offered CEO, that was about it! It was alright.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm Might not bother on the iplayer then

----------


## Debbie Meadows

any 1 know whats happening about last nights ep dont think it was on was it

----------


## Smellena

OMG oliver is actually horrible!!!
wat a crappy brother!
poor poor penny!
and have we got that new nurse permenatly then??
 :Big Grin: 
she was knida weired but in a good way! :P

----------


## brodie87

yup he is horrible, poor penny  :Sad:

----------


## wexham

Loved the new nurse. She was so awesome with her gothic, realistic and blunt character

----------


## Sarahh,.

The way the gothy nurse was behaving towards Mark in this weeks episode made me giggle!  :Big Grin: 
Kevin scared me when he just walked into Connie's office and took the files (:

----------


## moonstorm

I like the gothy nurse.  Do I detect a slight scottish tinge to her accent??

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

She sounds Eastern European to me...possibly Polish or Ukrainian? Somewhere like that..  :Stick Out Tongue:  I like her too though she's funny.

----------


## Smellena

yes she does make me chuckle!!!

----------


## elle101

Linden got on my nerves today and he has no say whatsoever in the decisions Faye & JOSEPH make about THEIR CHILD! I really like Olga the nurse. I wish Penny & Oliver didn't make up so soon and I really hope Annalese comes back for good.

----------


## Smellena

> Linden got on my nerves today and he has no say whatsoever in the decisions Faye & JOSEPH make about THEIR CHILD! I really like Olga the nurse. I wish Penny & Oliver didn't make up so soon and I really hope Annalese comes back for good.


I know right it is joesphs and fayes baby not his! he seems really horrible! like at the end when joesph was looking over at them outside and linden saw him looking over and touched fayes belly and sneered at him! was really horrible!
im not to fond on linden right now! he is being a bit of a tw*t!

----------


## alun22

what was the track played during the episode on 15/6/10

----------


## JustJodi

*I love the stuff between Jac and Shasa   its so funny,,I think this  is the first guy that I can remember that Jac has tolerated and ACTUALLY backed up and supported, the Jac of old would not have done such a thing a year ago, she isn't as selfish as she used to be,, When will Penny and that new nurse STOP that childish squabbling  LOL  I thought Penny was above that sort of thing  but hey ho,,, nowwwwwww why is Elliot hiding his GONG from the world ???*

----------


## moonstorm

The gothy nurse was so funny last night when Linden asked her what they were taling about, rather than lie she just told him straight!  :Lol:

----------


## elle101

^after jac frieda is my favourite character for sure. linden your such a fool faye just trapped you into an engagement and marriage you don't want.. wow!

----------


## alan45

Well what a super episode tonight.

What a moral dilemma. Two sons one kept alive on life support with no hope of recovery and the other one suffering severe liver failure due to alcohol abuse. Parents want to use dead sons liver to save alco. Michael agreed but apparently this is against the rules and the law. Surely if you have a realtive who is dying you should be able to use his/her organs to save another relative rather than a stranger

----------

CrazyLea (29-09-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

I kinda see Josephs point though. Though ideally that would make sense, to use the other son's organ to save another. But what about all the other people on the list? Who have been waiting for longer, and those in particular who's organ haven't failed from self infliction. It's a tricky one.

----------


## megan999

can anyone tell me how Linden got murdered in the last episode, by the drug addict? I missed it  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

He whacked him round the head with a bottle of alcohol. Linden was trying to protect Faye from him..

----------

megan999 (16-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I missed this had a flaming power cut half way through.  Will have to catch up on iplayer,

----------


## Aqua98

New credits! Jac and Joseph were actually talking more  :Smile:  I always find it funny when Jac is really unsensitive(at the start). I thought they got rid of Linden quite quickly; however I didn't like him towards the end.

----------


## CrazyLea

I missed the credits, will have to look at them  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> I always find it funny when Jac is really unsensitive


haha agreed. She makes me laugh. It was a nice scene with Jac and Joseph on the stairs  :Smile: . 
I don't know what to make of this new guy. He was a bit strange. 
I felt well sorry for Penny. It's quite weird how all the people who have been murdered have been on AAU. If I was the AAU staff I would be worried right now.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Awhhh 'late night coffee'.  :Stick Out Tongue:  *winks*  :Lol: 

I never realised tonight was the start of a new series.. new credits are nice though.

----------


## elle101

gosh, when is faye going to leave!??? she drives me up the wall everything jac said about her from start to finish the whole episode was true  :Lol:  :Lol: .

looks like the sparks between jac/joseph are about to fly maybe one last great fling before joseph leaves :Heart: , hope he takes his baby with him and faye gets taken to a psych ward :Angel: . the new director of surgery is creepy.

----------


## moonstorm

No I like the new director of surgery, something about him???

----------


## tammyy2j

> can anyone tell me how Linden got murdered in the last episode, by the drug addict? I missed it


Linden murdered  :Sad:  I have missed quite a bit

----------


## Perdita

> Linden murdered  I have missed quite a bit


A drug addict had a vodka bottle, was attacking Faye because he was not getting any drugs, Linden came to help her and the addict cracked the bottle over his head, he collapsed and died shortly after  :Sad:

----------

JustJodi (15-11-2010), tammyy2j (20-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Faye is the root of everything bad it is a pity she didnt die

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> hope he takes his baby with him


Have a feeling he might fight her for full custody?

----------


## CrazyLea

Rather enjoyed it tonight. 

I feel sorry for Jac (even though she did tamper with the files, making Chrissie to blame), but what Michael said. So true! Nice scene with Jac and Joseph tonight also  :Big Grin:  I am back on the Jac/Joseph wagon  :Stick Out Tongue: . And also a nice scene at the end with the chess. I love Jac  :Big Grin:  

About time something happened to Faye.. she had been on the ward far too long... in similar state.. 

Also.. separate note, how cute is Mia  :Heart:  I want her!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeeeey!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  You could see Jac felt bad for what she did to Chrissie.. (at least for a bit  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Finally, Faye sectioned! Good on Joseph for realising enough was enough..

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok gang help me out here,, what happened to PENNY ????*

----------


## Perdita

She is still there, not sure what you want to know, Jodie  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> She is still there, not sure what you want to know, Jodie


Ok basically I was back tracking to see what had happened while I was gone,, and some one said POOR PENNY  I was like what happened to Penny??? I gather Linden was killed..but did Penny happen to be there or something?? to affect her not being there ?? I can not use the bbc iplayer cos I am in Holland..same thing when I was in the USA,, soooooooooooo is she off on leave ????

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

No she hasn't gone on leave I don't think.. She wasn't there when Linden was attacked but arrived soon after, though they didn't really show much. And then she was basically left to run AAU on her own for a while.. but that's it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Holby City star Tina Hobley has revealed that she noticed a "fresh" new feel to the show when she returned from maternity leave.

The actress gave birth to her third child Orson in March but is now back on screen as Chrissie Williams on the BBC medical drama.

Speaking on This Morning about how the programme changed in her absence, Hobley explained: "It's much faster and at the moment we're going through a transitional stage because six of the cast are leaving and we're getting new cast in. So while that's happening, you're quite heavily taking the load.

"I love it - I love the familiarity of it and going back. I only had four months off, so it didn't feel that long actually. But I've gone back and it's faster and we've got a great new cast and new producers, so it's very fresh. After doing it for quite a long time, it needs to feel like that."

The 38-year-old also said that she has coped well with the challenge of balancing motherhood and her career commitments since returning to work.

She said: "It's very hard because you want both, and the balance thing can be quite tricky sometimes. But at the moment we're doing alright."

----------


## JustJodi

*6 are leaving ????? Ok Linden is gone, Faye, Connie,,, who else ?????*

----------


## elle101

Fantastic episode tonight, hopefully Oliver will wake up to himself and take his job seriously again like he did when he first started. Penny is fab and I just love Marie-Claire.  :Smile:  I didn't like Hansen to begin with but I just LOVE THE GUY NOW! :Angel:

----------


## Sarahh,.

Linden, Faye, Connie, Joseph, ...
Can't remember who else atm  :Smile:

----------


## Aqua98

I really liked This weeks episode! Probably most of the reason why is Jac and Joseph's kiss  :Smile:  they are back together at long last.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I agree. It was so genuine as well..  :Wub:  

I loved the Sacha/Chrissie stuff in that episode as well.

----------


## JustJodi

*Sacha is adorable, he may not be HANDSOME but there is something about this man...I knew Joesph was leaving and is making a movie with Johnny Depp ( omg be still my heart) Hmmm wonder if Donna and that temp nurse will become an item ???????????? Donna has "grown-up" alot, she isn't as mouthy and gossippy ( not saying she has stopped, but its just alot less ) Does any one see Elliot leaving as well ??? Just a feeling, seems like the old Holby clan is leaving,, I do not see Jac and Joesph getting back together, that kiss was probably done in the heat of the moment ??? It was a good episode :-)*

----------


## Sarahh,.

Noo! They WILL get back together. Even if I have to go down there myself!. They will get back together(:

----------


## Abbie

Aww Im loving the jac and joseph stuff  :Smile:  I want it to last

----------


## Smellena

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JOOOOOEEEEESSSSSSSPPPPPPPPHHHHHH!!!!!!
i wanted jac to go with them so that they can drice off into the  sunset.....im so depressed...how sad! :P

----------


## JustJodi

Well that is the end of Joesph :Crying:  :Crying: ...I actually felt bad for Jac for once  :Crying:  I am loving that Russian nurse/doc she is just awesome !!!! Shes gonna come back as a F1 and knock the socks off of every one. Not sure how I like Chrissie and Sasha at the moment,doesn't Hassen know that Chrissie had Sasha's son ?? Obviously not cos he would have brought it up .. I just do not like Hassen, Looks like Elliot is gonna stick around ? Hmmm who can they bring back ??? Nick ???  :Rotfl: 
Does any one notice that in the very begining when they show all the characters on before the show, they still show Ric,, does this mean he is coming back eventually ?????

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

As far as I know, Ric   Spoiler:    is coming back  

Aww Joeee  :Sad:  If only they could of walked into the sunset together..  :Wub:  Poor Jac.  :Sad:

----------


## pipette

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JOOOOOEEEEESSSSSSSPPPPPPPPHHHHHH!!!!!!
> i wanted jac to go with them so that they can drice off into the  sunset.....im so depressed...how sad! :P


Agree 

OK fess up who else drooled just a little when Joseph and Greg were shirtless and then some more when Joseph was lying in bed shirtless with his son Harry on him

----------


## Smellena

> Agree 
> 
> OK fess up who else drooled just a little when Joseph and Greg were shirtless and then some more when Joseph was lying in bed shirtless with his son Harry on him


ahahah lol i actually did.....joesph is espicially yummy ;) that is the worst reason why i am sad he is leaving :P

----------

pipette (17-01-2011)

----------


## pipette

> ahahah lol i actually did.....joesph is espicially yummy ;) that is the worst reason why i am sad he is leaving :P


to be perfectly honest its the same for me

----------


## JustJodi

*Did any one watch this evenings episode with Donna's exit ???? It was terrific !!!!!!!!!!! At least they did not have her killed off,, over the past 7 years shes really grown up..the whole episode this evening was great..*

----------


## alan45

What a brilliant episode of Holby last night. The storyline and acting were top class. Well done to all involved. Totally gripping from start to finish

----------


## JustJodi

*I agree Alan  last nights episode was TOP DRAWER STUFF, looks like Hansen is gonna operate on Ric ??? or is that what I gather ???Jac is never gonna catch a break is she LOL*

----------


## Perdita

Glad Ric had the op and it went well. Cute little grandson  :Smile:

----------


## pipette

> Glad Ric had the op and it went well. Cute little grandson


As am I, I'm pretty sure there's some sort of law against killing Ric off 



*LFC FOR LIFE*

----------


## JustJodi

I am glad Ric went ahead, boy it was touch and go ,,, when Jess was in labour,, she says  I WANT MY DAAAAAAAAAAAD.. just about then Ric's heart started up again, Loved those two in the mortuary, and finding the woman wasn't dead after all,, Jac  should be sacked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!shes just plain awful...

----------


## Abbie

I cant believe theyve killed penny?! Get rid of oliver!

----------


## JustJodi

*wELL  it does not appear any one is watching Holby any more,, wow they made SACHA head of AAU, the gal who played Danielle on East Enders was one of Michael's patients, she went in for a mastectomy and then a reconstruction.. was really interesting . I am not sure I like the new bone doc  hes a real doo doo head.. loving Malick hes really a maverick and I like him,, also love the Hungarian/Romanian/or Russian doc .. is it just me or has she toned down her GOTH make up ????*

----------


## xmoobagx

im still a major holby fan  :Smile:  i also dont like the new plastic surgery guy. and i think frieda's make up is still pretty full on..even though shes prettier without it!

----------


## Perdita

WTF, Malick and Dan???  :EEK!:

----------


## JustJodi

> WTF, Malick and Dan???



*I did not see that one coming ,,,, no I sure didn't..............I was like WTF !!!!!!!!!!Now I got to rethink what I think about our macho Malick LOL*

----------


## alan45

> WTF, Malick and Dan???





> *I did not see that one coming ,,,, no I sure didn't..............I was like WTF !!!!!!!!!!Now I got to rethink what I think about our macho Malick LOL*


So did not see that coming. Thank God the spoilers dont tell all.  The fallout should be interesting to say the least. What is it with Hansen and Sharia.

----------

StarsOfCCTV (18-06-2011)

----------


## moonstorm

I didn't manage to see if last night, can anyone tell me what happened but I am guessing from above the Malick and Dan got it together????

----------


## inkyskin

if i remember right it came out that Malick was Gay last week, but i had no idea about Dan!...poor chrissie.

As for Hansen and Sharia i think he's a little bit in love with her.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, they argued about a patient's treatment and then they shared a passionate snog  :EEK!:

----------

moonstorm (01-06-2011)

----------


## moonstorm

As you say Inky, poor Chrissie, she can sure pick them!

----------


## alan45

She would be better off with Sasha

----------


## JustJodi

*Sasha is a great character and yep Chrissie always seems to pick the worst possible men ..*

----------


## xcarlyx

Is penny ill at the moment in holby city?

----------


## moonstorm

Sorry to say Penny died a few weeks ago!

----------


## JustJodi

> Is penny ill at the moment in holby city?


no honey she is dead ....she died a month ago I think

----------


## Perdita

She went to help out at a scene of a train crash and never returned  :Sad:

----------


## xcarlyx

:O Seriously? I've missed holby city for so long  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> :O Seriously? I've missed holby city for so long


Came totally unexpected, no spoilers that I know of  :Sad:

----------


## xcarlyx

:Sad:  poor penny

----------


## Perdita

> poor penny


Did not even see her at the station, just a reference to her  :Sad:

----------


## xcarlyx

:/ they should have at least shown her leaving

----------


## JustJodi

> Did not even see her at the station, just a reference to her



*but didn't they show her in the morgue for Ollie to indentify,, Michael was so upset he couldn't be in the same room with them..the emotion was so raw

*

----------


## JustJodi

> :/ they should have at least shown her leaving


 
*she was dead carly  so I do not think they would have shown her leaving,, she was on a slab in the morgue*

----------


## xcarlyx

> *she was dead carly  so I do not think they would have shown her leaving,, she was on a slab in the morgue*


erm  :Sad:  i really dont know what to reply to that really.

----------


## Gem288

I think (i dont know why and im probably masivley wrong) that Hanssen and Sahira are married! x

----------

JustJodi (07-06-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> I think (i dont know why and im probably masivley wrong) that Hanssen and Sahira are married! x




Thats a good guess Gem,,I sort of figured they had a hot and heavy affair while she was being mentored by him ??? but married??? who knows ??? good guess,,, lets wait n see :-D

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has defended broadcasting a kiss between two male Holby City characters.

Complaints were received from "some viewers" who thought that the scene in the BBC One hospital drama between Dan Hamilton (Adam Astill) and Antoine Malick (Jimmy Akingbola) was "inappropriate". 

The storyline saw tension between Dan and Malick result in a physical fight, which led to the surgeon kissing his openly gay colleague. 

Responding to the complaints, the BBC stated: "Holby City aims to reflect real life in the setting of a medical drama and this means telling stories about characters from many different backgrounds, faiths, religions and sexualities.

"We approach our portrayal of same-sex relationships in the same way as we do heterosexual relationships and aim to ensure depictions of affection or sexuality between couples are suitable for pre-watershed viewing."

On the plot, it continued: "Regular viewers will have seen the subtle build-up to this story as Malick's sexuality wrong-footed Dan and the love/hate relationship they have endured since Dan realised Malick is gay. 

"This is a story we will continue to tell with sensitivity and integrity as we follow a character who struggles to come to terms with his sexuality."

The BBC offered similar defence recently when responding to complaints about a bedroom scene between EastEnders gay couple Christian and Syed.

----------

StarsOfCCTV (18-06-2011)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Complaints were received from "some viewers" who thought that the scene in the BBC One hospital drama between Dan Hamilton (Adam Astill) and Antoine Malick (Jimmy Akingbola) was "inappropriate".


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Personally, really liking the storyline and looking forward to seeing how it pans out!  :Smile:  (Shocked when it aired though, because wasn't expecting the kiss - brill twist though.  :Big Grin: )

----------

JustJodi (01-02-2012)

----------


## megan999

So, have I got this right, Hanssen has given Sahira's husband a job at Holby City so that Sahira stays at Holby City, and Hanssen has also given Sahira some Leave? Greg's not gonna be happy if he has to work with Sahira's husband!! But I thought that the actress who plays Sahira is leaving the programme??

----------


## Perdita

> So, have I got this right, Hanssen has given Sahira's husband a job at Holby City so that Sahira stays at Holby City, and Hanssen has also given Sahira some Leave? Greg's not gonna be happy if he has to work with Sahira's husband!! But I thought that the actress who plays Sahira is leaving the programme??


She is leaving. Maybe she persuades hubby not to accept the post at Holby??

----------


## megan999

> She is leaving. Maybe she persuades hubby not to accept the post at Holby??


Shame she's leaving. The love triangle would have been interesting.....

----------


## CrazyLea

So has Luc left now? :S  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

*I sure hope not,,, but I think Dan is leaving soon tho....Why would Luc take Eddi's house key if he was going to leave??????*

----------


## wexham

Luc hasn't left, he will be back, but the actor is working on other things so they had to give a 'reason' as to his absence.

----------


## Abbie

Loads of people have left recently, I dont like it when they do that, its means we have too many newbies at once.

----------


## Rear window

Loved last night's episode with Jac Naylor appearing. So her and Johny have split? 'it was never going to work' when she was all moon-eyed over Joseph. 
Sad to see Elliott go though.

----------

maidmarian (23-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Loved last night's episode with Jac Naylor appearing. So her and Johny have split? 'it was never going to work' when she was all moon-eyed over Joseph. 
Sad to see Elliott go though.

----------

Perdita (23-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Holby City fans were in shock last night (September 23) as Elliot Hope said his goodbyes to the hospital.

Paul Bradley bowed out as the popular character after a ten-year run, but his exit came as a big surprise as it wasn't announced prior to transmission.

Now that the news has sunk in for viewers, Holby City's executive producer Oliver Kent has paid tribute to Bradley for his huge contribution to the show.

"We all adore Elliot Hope and we will miss him like crazy," Kent told Digital Spy today. 

"Paul has been a fabulous member of the Holby City family for 10 years, and we thank him from the bottom of our hearts for all his incredible work." 

While Elliot has gone for now, it may not be the last time that viewers see him. Show bosses are keeping their fingers crossed that Bradley will return at some point in the future.

Kent confirmed: "The door is wedged open for him to come back one day."

Elliot's final episode saw him make a bold decision as he left Holby to be with his first love Brigitte Nye. He had been part of the show's cast since November 2005.

----------

maidmarian (23-09-2015), Rear window (23-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

I haven't enjoyed the Cara story with her husband. I suspect it will come back again though.

----------


## Perdita

It was a bit dark for me too...you might be right,  we might see more

----------


## Rear window

I felt the Adele and Jesse story was a bit washed out .. Like it was always doomed to end in failure. 

I want Mo to find happiness though.  Ideally with oh whatsit called.. The obs and gyny man. Mr t?

----------


## Rear window

I felt the Adele and Jesse story was a bit washed out .. Like it was always doomed to end in failure. 

I want Mo to find happiness though.  Ideally with oh whatsit called.. The obs and gyny man. Mr t?

----------


## Perdita

> I felt the Adele and Jesse story was a bit washed out .. Like it was always doomed to end in failure. 
> 
> I want Mo to find happiness though.  Ideally with oh whatsit called.. The obs and gyny man. Mr t?


Derwood "Mr T" Thompson, played by Ben Hull  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Derwood "Mr T" Thompson, played by Ben Hull


Thanks!
I think I want him to be happy too whether that's Mo or not doesn't matter.

----------


## Rear window

> Derwood "Mr T" Thompson, played by Ben Hull


Thanks!
I think I want him to be happy too whether that's Mo or not doesn't matter.

----------

maidmarian (07-10-2015), Perdita (07-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

So why is Fran so anti-Jac?

----------


## LouiseP

Because she has witnessed Jac being hard hearted towards a patient and not wanting to listen or consider another option than the operation she wants to perform . Fran thinks Jac should have more of a caring bedside manner and consider the patients more rather than rush in with what SHE  thinks is best . She also thinks that Jac is jeopardising patients' lives and has compiled a dossier on all her cases. Jac is trialling a new device for the heart and Fran tells the patient's sister that she is nothing more than a guinea pig  for Jac's ego trip. 

Jac had trouble inserting the new device and it nearly all went wrong when it got stuck until the last minute when she managed to get it out ( or in - not sure which )

----------

Rear window (16-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

No I watched it and understood that Fran hates Jac. I just feel something about Fran will be revealed and maybe somewhere in the past she has crossed paths with her before.

----------


## LouiseP

Yes, I read something about that too.

----------


## Rear window

Ric's back! That was nice!

----------

maidmarian (12-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Yes,! Didn't quite understand that bit as Hansen didn't seem to know about it and Ric seemed to take over Sacha's patients, or wanted to. .

----------


## Rear window

> Yes,! Didn't quite understand that bit as Hansen didn't seem to know about it and Ric seemed to take over Sacha's patients, or wanted to. .


It was a bit crazy that he'd walked into work and would assume everything was the same as when he'd left - which was when? I don't remember.

----------


## Rear window

> Yes,! Didn't quite understand that bit as Hansen didn't seem to know about it and Ric seemed to take over Sacha's patients, or wanted to. .


It was a bit crazy that he'd walked into work and would assume everything was the same as when he'd left - which was when? I don't remember.

----------


## Splashy

Is new tea lady an actress from Rowan Actkinsons police sitcom ?

----------

Rear window (12-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

So are they going to get it on or not? Aggghhh. Even more confused now. Madness. 

The whole Shine a light on it thing was silly too. Is Morven's dad going to get a live liver lobe transplant?

----------


## Rear window

So are they going to get it on or not? Aggghhh. Even more confused now. Madness. 

The whole Shine a light on it thing was silly too. Is Morven's dad going to get a live liver lobe transplant?

----------


## Rear window

Last night's must have been an expensive episode - at least three extras had lines! And a car bump...  and that headstone! 

I did like Ollie's comment about helium being a valuable resource. It is and we should stop wasting it on balloons.

And Serena's got a nephew.

----------

Perdita (03-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Last night's must have been an expensive episode - at least three extras had lines! And a car bump...  and that headstone! 

I did like Ollie's comment about helium being a valuable resource. It is and we should stop wasting it on balloons.

And Serena's got a nephew.

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I did think for a moment or three that it was Dom who had been stabbed. 

So is the army surgeon going to be working for Holby soon? 

And the nephew thing was a bit .. erm, well he wouldn't really be allowed to spend the day in a hospital would he?

----------


## Rear window

I did think for a moment or three that it was Dom who had been stabbed. 

So is the army surgeon going to be working for Holby soon? 

And the nephew thing was a bit .. erm, well he wouldn't really be allowed to spend the day in a hospital would he?

----------

Perdita (10-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

a woman proposing in tonights Holby as well as in EE.

Not  sure the bit with Mr Levy inthe bushes is in character.

----------

Splashy (22-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Page is right thou, Mark dumps her because of her law breaking  for  a women who kills a kid on her bike ride where she is an emotional mess, then still does the same kinda bike ride in a emotional state in the last few epps and is also convicted of kidnap and just got out. Loved the comment from Tyler thou about changing teams, his other brother needs to sit him down and explain how love is all encompasing and in some sexaull prefernce isnt preset and choices should be respected.

----------

Katrina ok (06-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Page is right thou, Mark dumps her because of her law breaking  for  a women who kills a kid on her bike ride where she is an emotional mess, then still does the same kinda bike ride in a emotional state in the last few epps and is also convicted of kidnap and just got out. Loved the comment from Tyler thou about changing teams, his other brother needs to sit him down and explain how love is all encompasing and in some sexaull prefernce isnt preset and choices should be respected.


Think this is the wrong thread ... :Smile:

----------

Katrina ok (06-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Brilliant episode tonight   :Crying: 

 Arthur ... RIP x

----------

Rear window (08-06-2016), Splashy (08-06-2016)

----------


## Toby2

I agree. Well done to all involved!

----------

Perdita (07-06-2016), Splashy (08-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Holby City lost one of its most popular stars in Tuesday's heartbreaking episode, as Rob Ostlere bowed out from his role as Arthur Digby after more than three years on our screens.

Arthur, who was diagnosed with terminal cancer a few weeks ago, collapsed and was rushed to surgery after his stomach cancers ruptured in tearjerking scenes. Tragically, nothing more could be done to help him and Arthur passed away surrounded by his loved ones.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rob for an instant reaction chat about his exit from the show.

Why have you decided to leave Holby City?

"I made the decision quite a while before I left the show. I knew that I would have been there for three and a half years in total, so I felt that was a great amount of time to be there. It was a difficult decision, especially because Holby is so great and the people are brilliant. But as a youngish actor, you have to try and find new challenges."

How was it to make that jump out of the show?

"I had a bit of time to get used to the idea, but then as it got closer I thought: 'Oh God, maybe I should have stayed a bit longer!' But Arthur's final storyline was such a great challenge and also something different to what I've done before. It was such a great opportunity for me as an actor. 

"I'm also still in touch with a lot of people from the show. I've popped back to the studios two or three times since leaving. It's part of being an actor that you have to move on from these things eventually, but I had such a lovely time there."

Characters have been known to leave Holby and then come back. With that in mind, would you have preferred the door to have been left open?

"I suppose that was the only thing - I can't come back unless some people start having flashbacks! I suppose in a way it's lovely to have that opportunity to go back, but in another way it's nice to complete that chapter and come to the end of it.

"But I wouldn't rule anything out. I keep telling Ellie [Fanyinka] who plays Morven to look a bit more wistful so I can come back for the odd flashback or something!"

Did you do much research into Arthur's illness?

"Yeah, we're quite lucky on Holby with the help that we get. They completely prepare you and answer any questions you have. I spoke to an oncologist called Bruce who was working with the story team the whole time.

"I also asked a couple of my friends who'd been diagnosed with cancer in the past and they very kindly talked to me about it. Luckily they're okay now, but they told me about their experiences. I tried not to watch too much of how it's portrayed on TV and film, because you can sometimes copy that. So instead I tried to hear about real-life experiences and also just followed what was in the scripts, as they were so well-researched."

Were there any real tears shed on your last day?

"I did get quite soppy. When it came to it, I was supposed to make a speech at the end of my final scene but I was useless. I couldn't say anything! It was just really sad to say goodbye to everyone. Obviously the storyline itself was really sad too."

Will Arthur's death spark some interesting stories for those he's left behind?

"I think so. I know a little bit about what's coming up, having spoken to the other cast members. Arthur's death definitely sparks a lot of change. I was quite lucky with him, because he spent a lot of time with various people in the hospital - so I think it affects quite a lot of people in the next few months. It's a big event and I think it certainly triggers lots of things for Dominic, Morven and Zosia especially."

What kind of reaction have you seen to Arthur's illness?

"I've been sent lots of nice messages about the recent episodes. A lot of them have been about the illness, but also the love story between Morven and Arthur, and the friendships that Arthur has with Dominic and Zosia. 

"Lots of people are obviously affected by cancer, so there's been a big response to the storyline. It's always really nice when you're doing a storyline that people respond to or feel affected by in some way. That's always really gratifying."

They were great friends, but were you aware that some Holby fans wanted Arthur and Dom to become a couple?

"Yes, we were aware of it. I think it started more after the episodes which showed us at the seaside in Clacton, where Arthur ended up kissing Dominic just as a show of solidarity. They were very close friends, but nothing else ever cropped up between them. I don't know if the writers ever considered it - I don't think they did. 

"It was great to see that reaction, but I think what was great about their friendship was that it didn't really come up - and that's a good thing. It's just nice to see two friends together, it doesn't matter what their sexuality is. It was a really honest portrayal of two friends. Who knows - there could have been a storyline there, but I like the way it was done."

What memories are you taking away from Holby with you?

"I've been quite lucky, because I went through some really nice stages with the character of Arthur. I worked with Jimmy Akingbola (Malick) and Lauren Drummond (Chantelle) on Keller at first and that was great fun. Then it was David Ames (Dominic) and Camilla Arfwedson (Zosia), then I had my storylines with Ellie.

"The thing we all really look forward to the most are the standalone episodes where you to get to go to a location outside of the hospital. I got to do that a couple of times, which was really fun. Going to the seaside with David was great and really funny. We love being in the hospital but you are there a lot, so that episode was almost like being on a whole new show."

What are your plans for the future? Would you do another ongoing show?

"I'd never done a TV job for such a long period before Holby. Before I did it, I never thought that I'd be on it for so long. It feels like such a long stretch of your career as an actor. But having done it, I now know that I really enjoy that kind of long-term job.

"What you really like as an actor is variety as well, so I'm open to anything. I haven't done a play for about 4 years, so it'd be great to get back into the theatre. I suppose the other great thing about acting is that you get to see new places, so there's that sense of adventure as well. You never really know what the future holds, but we'll see. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens next to me."


_Bye Arthur, you did so well, I will miss you   x_

----------

Splashy (08-06-2016)

----------


## alan45

What a superb episode of Holby tonight.  I was totally shocked that Arthur died and I read the spoilers.  Well acted and well done to all involved. Excellent drama

----------

Splashy (08-06-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Very sad, made me cry.  All very quick, which is sadly what happens sometimes.

----------

alan45 (08-06-2016), Splashy (08-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Wow....  words fail me, the epp was world class. 

Such a mixture of fun and sadness, just loved the dance sequence, a celebration of life.

Will miss the Dom Arthur interplay,they had real chemistry.

Great show  BBC

----------


## Splashy

Wow....  words fail me, the epp was world class. 

Such a mixture of fun and sadness, just loved the dance sequence, a celebration of life.

Will miss the Dom Arthur interplay,they had real chemistry.

Great show  BBC

----------

Katrina ok (10-07-2016)

----------


## Katrina ok

> Page is right thou, Mark dumps her because of her law breaking  for  a women who kills a kid on her bike ride where she is an emotional mess, then still does the same kinda bike ride in a emotional state in the last few epps and is also convicted of kidnap and just got out. Loved the comment from Tyler thou about changing teams, his other brother needs to sit him down and explain how love is all encompasing and in some sexaull prefernce isnt preset and choices should be respected.


Paige should stay away from Holby.😊

----------


## pyrocanthus

Did anyone see Tuesdays episode ( 26th July) my heart went out to Morven.

----------

Perdita (28-07-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I've not watched it yet.

----------


## Katrina ok

Yesterday's episode was so sad.

----------


## Rear window

It's a bit sad if Fletch is written out but they are just rolling about in dirt with him not managing being a single parent. 

So what would come of the kids? That's sad thinking about that. 

Jason's use as a plot device mover-on-er is interesting. Don't tell me, show me! 

And sat on the floor K-i-s-s-i-n-g.. Well that was obvious it was going to happen for months.

----------


## Rear window

It's a bit sad if Fletch is written out but they are just rolling about in dirt with him not managing being a single parent. 

So what would come of the kids? That's sad thinking about that. 

Jason's use as a plot device mover-on-er is interesting. Don't tell me, show me! 

And sat on the floor K-i-s-s-i-n-g.. Well that was obvious it was going to happen for months.

----------

tammyy2j (31-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is he dead?

----------


## Rear window

> Is he dead?


You need to read the spoilers..  :Smile:

----------


## Splashy

Very mediocre epp tonight, Jaqs become a caricature of herself now, I miss her interactions with the Proff, you know Nigel off Eastenders, now its just cold callous Jaq, which is tedious.

 Hansen, he who was originally a Sherlock Holmes is also getting annoying. 

 I amy be in a very moanie mood tonight.

----------

Katrina ok (21-09-2016), Rear window (21-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Very mediocre epp tonight, Jaqs become a caricature of herself now, I miss her interactions with the Proff, you know Nigel off Eastenders, now its just cold callous Jaq, which is tedious.

 Hansen, he who was originally a Sherlock Holmes is also getting annoying. 

 I amy be in a very moanie mood tonight.

----------


## Rear window

It was a bit urgh with a patient dictating who and how they operated on him. I don't it works like that.

I quite liked Rik having someone to flirt with. It is what he has done many times over the years.

Serena fessing up about liking Bernie is interesting though - one week she was horribly embarrassed and now she's thought about it a bit more ...

----------

Katrina ok (21-09-2016), LouiseP (21-09-2016), Splashy (21-09-2016)

----------


## Katrina ok

Yeah I was surprised she admitted it, especially to Ric!

----------

kaz21 (21-09-2016), Rear window (21-09-2016), Splashy (21-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

did fletch die, missed a few episodes

----------

Katrina ok (24-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> did fletch die, missed a few episodes


He aint brown bread yet, the only reference I recall was that he cant move his legs still from that nights show.

----------

Katrina ok (24-09-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> did fletch die, missed a few episodes


He aint brown bread yet, the only reference I recall was that he cant move his legs still from that nights show.

----------

Katrina ok (24-09-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

He has been diagnosed with a disease that affects his immune system and Raf struggled to find what was wrong with him and the docs were totally baffled but then they put their heads together and finally came up with a very rare disease which they are now treating him for. It is called Guillain Barre disease.

----------

Katrina ok (24-09-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

If only my sister's workplace ( she works in a hospital and is nearing retirement) had a boss like Jac Naylor, things would get done properly without any complaints etc.

----------

Katrina ok (24-09-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

I like Fletch, let's hope he is mobile soon, the actor who plays him has come along way since his days  as Smithy in The Bill.

----------

Katrina ok (24-09-2016), Rear window (23-09-2016)

----------


## Katrina ok

Hopefully Fletch will be fine.

----------


## Rear window

How silly was Jasmine? Hungover and talking to that nasty Tristan. 
So is Ric gone for good this time? I did like Hansen holding his arm when he'd said he'd sort it his way.

----------


## Rear window

How silly was Jasmine? Hungover and talking to that nasty Tristan. 
So is Ric gone for good this time? I did like Hansen holding his arm when he'd said he'd sort it his way.

----------

Katrina ok (31-10-2016)

----------


## Katrina ok

Hope Hanson is back soon.

----------

Rear window (31-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Hope Hanson is back soon.


He will return, I am sure

----------

kaz21 (31-10-2016), Rear window (01-11-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I have just watched this weeks episode. 

Ah well the evil Tristan didn't last long. Is Selfie gone for ever? I suspect he's run his course for now with Holby. 

And are Sacha and Essie getting back together? 

No Mo for ages it feels either.

----------


## pyrocanthus

so do I Katrina ok. Wish my sister's hospital had someone like Hanson in charge, where she works everything is a complete shambles both in organisation and team work.

----------


## Rear window

Well it felt like I'd missed a episode - maybe I have! Pregancy disappointment for Jac Nailor... and then needing emergency op..  So does she want another baby desperately? Where's that come from? I wouldn't mind if she got back with Johnny as I thought it was nice for her to have someone.

----------

kaz21 (07-12-2016), Splashy (10-12-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

I agree Rear window. She should get back with Johnny

----------

kaz21 (07-12-2016), Rear window (13-12-2016), Splashy (10-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Doms now ex partner outed himself as being a vile dweeb, which is good as Dom could do so much better. 

 Sill cant stand the two wooden tops ex Emerdale actors, the girl mumbles so low Ive given up trying to care what she saysa and the bloke is just as he was in Emerdale, annoying.

----------

Rear window (22-12-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Am I the only one, who didn't realise Serena's daughter had died. I just thought she was on life support.

----------


## Rear window

> Am I the only one, who didn't realise Serena's daughter had died. I just thought she was on life support.


Pupils blown and dilated ... she was a gonner!

----------


## Rear window

Dom's injuries are horrific. But it's sort of bought that storyline to a head. Thank goodness. 

The nurse on last nights episode - the daughter of the bloke who gave Fletch the money - interesting - thought we were being led down the 'hate the sight of each other and now they lurve each other' but maybe we will be.

----------

hward (12-04-2017), kaz21 (12-04-2017), pyrocanthus (15-04-2017)

----------


## Splashy

For the first time, this how bored me last night. Theyve empoyed the ex Amy from Emerdale who is only able to mumble her lines and thus they seriously did this whole epp trying not to give her lines to say. I love Dom but on his own he cant carry the show, he needs a new Diggers side kicka and the new love bod from where ever needs to accent off and let Jaq go back to being a bitch without  borders. 

 Oh and how did Hanson manage to fit in time from being the manager of Holby to be the evil General in charge of the Death Star?

----------

kaz21 (20-04-2017)

----------


## Rear window

oh that was sad, poor girl!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Gutted, thats two good ones gone in two weeks.

----------

kaz21 (24-06-2017), Rear window (24-06-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Gutted, thats two good ones gone in two weeks.


That`s three good `uns gone if you count Derwood Thompson too.
 :Sad:

----------

Rear window (25-06-2017)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> That`s three good `uns gone if you count Derwood Thompson too.


Wasn't a big Derwood fan.

----------


## Perdita

> Wasn't a big Derwood fan.


hey JW, ltns. Hope all is well  :Smile:

----------

Jessie Wallace (25-06-2017)

----------


## Splashy

wow.. I mean I would watch paint dry or trees grow.. but yikes this show is boring ATM.

 The second they recruited Lofty from Casualty in I could hear the death bell of tediousness

 Anyone remember the off spin show of the Bill based in a hospital that only lasted one season, that was more intersting than this one at the moment.

----------


## Splashy

It aint getting any better... Im struggling to even remember what the last epp was about

----------


## Rear window

> It aint getting any better... Im struggling to even remember what the last epp was about


Lofty and erm thingy .. Darren bugger can't remember his name..  ... well nothing happened. 

Erm Zoshia got offered a job that would have meant missing her wedding.. and declined it in the end to stick with Neurosurgery and her dad is being very odd .. and Oli got offered another job blah blah and was a bit upset by a report about his dead Tara.

----------

hward (25-08-2017), Splashy (26-08-2017)

----------


## hward

Guy Self-Absorbed odd???  Never!  Ha ha

----------

Splashy (26-08-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> *Lofty and erm thingy .. Darren bugger can't remember his name*..  ... well nothing happened. 
> 
> Erm Zoshia got offered a job that would have meant missing her wedding.. and declined it in the end to stick with Neurosurgery and her dad is being very odd .. and Oli got offered another job blah blah and was a bit upset by a report about his dead Tara.


Dominic AKA Dom
 :Big Grin:

----------

Rear window (25-08-2017), Splashy (26-08-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> Dominic AKA Dom


must be getting old if I can't remember his name.

----------

Splashy (26-08-2017), TaintedLove (25-08-2017)

----------


## hward

> must be getting old if I can't remember his name.


His mother calls him Darren though

----------

Splashy (26-08-2017), TaintedLove (27-08-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> His mother calls him Darren though


Yes, I could remember that bit - 
I must just have a name block!

----------

kaz21 (26-08-2017), Splashy (26-08-2017), TaintedLove (27-08-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Yes, I could remember that bit - 
> I must just have a name block!


I have a name block too, because I can`t remember his Mothers name. I really like her too. She`s one of my favourite recurring characters.
 :Embarrassment:

----------

Rear window (27-08-2017)

----------


## kayuqtuq

> I have a name block too, because I can`t remember his Mothers name. I really like her too. She`s one of my favourite recurring characters.


Isn't her name Carol?

----------

hward (28-08-2017), kaz21 (27-08-2017), Rear window (27-08-2017), Splashy (30-08-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Isn't her name Carol?


Carol...of course!!!!
Thanks kayuqtuq
 :Smile:

----------

kayuqtuq (28-08-2017), Rear window (27-08-2017), Splashy (30-08-2017)

----------


## Rear window

Well what a palava. People should elope. Avoid their mad parents. 

So window glass embedded in him and a buggered spleen?

----------

hward (21-09-2017), kaz21 (20-09-2017), Perdita (20-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I just hope this doesn't break zosha and Ollie up.

----------


## Splashy

It was hard to watch knowing the main actors in total grief right now over the loss of his daughter.

----------

Perdita (29-09-2017), Rear window (29-09-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> It was hard to watch knowing the main actors in total grief right now over the loss of his daughter.


Yes it made it more sad knowing that.

----------

Splashy (01-10-2017)

----------


## Rear window

Mr Hanson's son is a loonatic! That storyline isn't going to end well.

Oli's not boring. 
Silly football ticket story. Pah.

----------

kaz21 (19-10-2017), Splashy (22-10-2017)

----------


## Rear window

omg. 
omg.

and omg.

poor Raf. So who did we know were leaving?

----------

Splashy (08-12-2017)

----------


## hward

I am genuinely shocked. Hats off to holby because I'm not usually shocked by tv programme. Jac'll be fine and not leave probably (hopefully). It doesn't look good for Ollie, probably most shocked at Raf dying alone in the lift. Didn't know he'd already left prior to strictly, thought maybe next year. Shame as I liked him and Essie.

Don't think I've been this surprised since the whole weird episode when it turned out Maddie had really died. And they kept me guessing for a while as to whole the shooter actually was.  :Clap:

----------

kaz21 (08-12-2017), Rear window (07-12-2017), Splashy (08-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

rip raf

----------

Rear window (08-12-2017), Splashy (08-12-2017)

----------


## Splashy

In  the advertisement of the show they showed Jac running away from something or someone.. that didnt happen in the actual show.. ?????????

 Yeah I also didnt see the Raf thing coming.

 Maybe they will transplant a new brain into Oli one printed out of a 3d printer by whats his face who plays the on radio Doctor Who and that nanny man soap he was in years ago. 

 Actual policemen must have been squirming with annoyance about how their roles where portrayed.

----------

kaz21 (08-12-2017), Rear window (08-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> Actual policemen must have been squirming with annoyance about how their roles where portrayed.


husband felt it was very jumpy and poorly written. you are so right about portrayal of armed police

----------

Splashy (10-12-2017)

----------


## hward

Frieda is back!  :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (12-12-2017), Perdita (13-12-2017), Rear window (13-12-2017), Splashy (13-12-2017)

----------


## Splashy

> Frieda is back!


Yum .... sorry did I say that out loud :Angel: 

  What is not so good is them hiring "Squigal" from Eastenders, Denises annoying offspring. Every story line she had in the show was just lame boring and sucky. She just couldnt carry them off, I despair sometimes with who ever employs these bods. Mind you they did prop her up with potentially  good comedy actress. 

 Jac and Fletch ... oh boy thats going to get messy and where even is Fletch living now the Rav is gone?

 Where is Sissy?

----------

hward (13-12-2017), Rear window (13-12-2017)

----------


## hward

> Jac and Fletch ... oh boy thats going to get messy and where even is Fletch living now the Rav is gone?
> 
>  Where is Sissy?


I'm pretty sure fletch bought a house when he was left all that money from that old man. I'm fairly sure it was mentioned along with his moving out.

----------

kaz21 (13-12-2017), Rear window (13-12-2017), Splashy (13-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> Frieda is back!


Ace!

----------


## Rear window

> Yum .... sorry did I say that out loud
> 
>   What is not so good is them hiring "Squigal" from Eastenders, Denises annoying offspring. Every story line she had in the show was just lame boring and sucky. She just couldnt carry them off, I despair sometimes with who ever employs these bods. Mind you they did prop her up with potentially  good comedy actress.


I couldn't work out who she was. Recognised the voice but the previous evaded me.

----------

kaz21 (13-12-2017), Splashy (15-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

I hate Holby! 

What an episode! Remind everyone about poor Diggers.

I've sniffed a bit, how lovely and sad.

Enjoyed Jac tonight.

----------

hward (20-12-2017), kaz21 (19-12-2017), Splashy (19-12-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Yeah Diggers.. still remember the sing song they all had in his room just before he passed.

 Jaq and Fletch are going to be a car crash...

 Ric, oh dear son, the fella was looking for you to hit him, you should of just pulled out the old mobile and filmed him. But then although Ric is under constraint to not contact the bloke it will probably be asked in court why the gezza was at the hospital and seemingly stalking Rick. But then Im confused to where Rick was that he wont say which is the premise of the case.

----------

Rear window (20-12-2017)

----------


## hward

Slightly surreal episode but extremely good to see Digby again.

Love Jac as always, interested to see how things turn out if they go there with Fletch.  Enjoyed seeing Duncan from Monarch Of The Glen again too...feeling nostalgic as I used to love that.

I think Hanssen is on the verge of a breakdown.

No Holby for two weeks though  :Sad:

----------

kaz21 (20-12-2017), Rear window (20-12-2017), Splashy (20-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> no holby for two weeks though



whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhatttt!

----------

Splashy (20-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhatttt!


Back on 2nd January

----------

Splashy (20-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> Back on 2nd January


Which just will feel like years away..  :Smile:

----------

hward (20-12-2017), Splashy (20-12-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Wow I have been incredibly thick.. back in the days of *The Bill* Fletch had an affair with a mobsters wife, played by a very much younger Jaq, who was then killed off and he ended up in prison for it with Arthur Fowler.. (sorry dont do actors names) 

 So those two have actually had a romance before.  :Cartman:

----------

hward (20-12-2017), Rear window (20-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Wow I have been incredibly thick.. back in the days of *The Bill* Fletch had an affair with a mobsters wife, played by a very much younger Jaq, who was then killed off and he ended up in prison for it with *Arthur Fowler.. (sorry dont do actors names)* 
> 
>  So those two have actually had a romance before.


That would have been  Bill Treacher  :Big Grin:

----------

Splashy (22-12-2017)

----------


## Splashy

> That would have been  Bill Treacher


  I wonder whose Christmas money he is stealing this year... :Cartman:

----------

Perdita (24-12-2017), Rear window (24-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

Ric needs to be out of prison before end of episode, its too horrid to watch.

----------

hward (03-01-2018), kaz21 (02-01-2018), Splashy (07-01-2018)

----------


## hward

Peculiar episode I thought, wasn't fussed on the constant switching between hospital and prison.  And Ollie is an idiot for letting Zosia go again.  Ihoped she was going to be back for good.

----------

Rear window (03-01-2018), Splashy (07-01-2018)

----------


## Rear window

> Peculiar episode I thought, wasn't fussed on the constant switching between hospital and prison.  And Ollie is an idiot for letting Zosia go again.  Ihoped she was going to be back for good.


I just found it very unpleasant to watch the prison scenes. I'm sure it was very realistic but I don't want to watch it.

----------

hward (03-01-2018), Splashy (07-01-2018)

----------


## hward

> I just found it very unpleasant to watch the prison scenes. I'm sure it was very realistic but I don't want to watch it.


Yes, I agree.  Especially the last bit where Ric was going to get beaten up.

----------

Rear window (03-01-2018), Splashy (07-01-2018)

----------


## Splashy

Im hoping someone from his past steps in to help him!

----------

hward (07-01-2018), Rear window (07-01-2018)

----------


## hward

Yes, and he still hasn't said where he was when he was supposed to be on the ward when that woman died, only that he was helping a friend, so I'm sure that's still to come out.

----------

kaz21 (07-01-2018), Rear window (07-01-2018)

----------


## hward

I wonder if that's the last we're going to see of Hanssen for a while, and how long it's going to take before someone realises he's not right.

----------


## Rear window

> I wonder if that's the last we're going to see of Hanssen for a while, and how long it's going to take before someone realises he's not right.


I think someone will notice his car being in the way... :-D

----------

hward (24-01-2018)

----------


## hward

> I think someone will notice his car being in the way... :-D


Yes ha ha but you know how trivial little details like that can easily be forgot about  :Smile:

----------

Rear window (24-01-2018)

----------


## hward

Was I missing something tonight? I thought Jason and his girlfriend only found out she was pregnant recently when Serena came back after Ric went to prison, so how could she be having a baby in the flashback bit to when Ric went AWOL from the ward?

----------


## jj9961

> Was I missing something tonight? I thought Jason and his girlfriend only found out she was pregnant recently when Serena came back after Ric went to prison, so how could she be having a baby in the flashback bit to when Ric went AWOL from the ward?


Yeah I was confused about that too. Also is Jac Naylor leaving!? Sheâs my favorite character! And I totally wanted her and Fletch to get together ;) praying she comes back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Rear window (01-06-2018)

----------


## hward

I know, Jac and Frieda are my favourites.  I'm hoping from last night she's only going to be gone for a month.  But yes, I'm still really confused about the baby bit.

----------


## Rear window

I'm watching this weeks but I feel sick.
They're ruining hoolby too

----------


## Splashy

So agree RW ... I bailed on last nights, Squigle or what ever she is now called on this show and her Muppet mate.... sheeesh ...Why do the Beeb do this, put useless ex non stars from other soaps into the mix even thou they just cant deliver. The ex Emerdale girl in Casualty keeps  getting story lines she can mumble along to.

----------

Brucie (19-07-2018)

----------


## hward

Those two were dire

----------

Brucie (19-07-2018), Splashy (19-07-2018)

----------


## anzyh

I think it's going to be Sacha who dies �� The way he was so depressed on the show of the 17th July looks like it could be leading to it. If so I'll cry buckets ��

----------

hward (20-07-2018), Splashy (21-07-2018)

----------


## Splashy

This show is being killed off by these two untalented entities who now seem to be main cast....there is some good stuff going on in other scenes  but those two make me want to throw a pillow at the TV.

----------

hward (01-08-2018)

----------


## hward

Agreed.  They're in it just about every week now and being pushed to the front in favour of far better actors and characters.  I mean, talk about being wooden...

----------

Splashy (01-08-2018)

----------


## Splashy

Last nights epp was weird, I didnt recognise any of the actors and they mostly seemed to be running about in a stadium.

----------


## Rear window

> Last nights epp was weird, I didnt recognise any of the actors and they mostly seemed to be running about in a stadium.



I thought the same.
:-D

----------

Splashy (08-08-2018)

----------


## kaz21

Lol

----------

Rear window (08-08-2018), Splashy (09-08-2018)

----------


## hward

It had me honestly thinking Jac had died for a few minutes last night.

----------

Brucie (15-08-2018), kayuqtuq (15-08-2018), kaz21 (15-08-2018), Perdita (15-08-2018), Splashy (01-09-2018), tammyy2j (15-08-2018)

----------


## hward

Well I knew he was evil but I didn't think he was that evil.  My mam said that was what he was going to do just before he did it but I didn't believe her.

----------

kaz21 (18-09-2018)

----------


## dammit96

Horrible - gone too far

----------

kayuqtuq (19-09-2018)

----------


## kayuqtuq

I hope we don't have to wait too long for Gaskell to get his comeuppance.  What a truly evil character.

----------

Brucie (19-10-2018), kaz21 (19-09-2018)

----------


## hward

Really don't like that new doctor - comes across as very arrogant.

----------

Splashy (10-10-2018)

----------


## Rear window

I am a moment away from stopping watching Holby completely.

it's got as absolutely stark raving mad as eastenders did.

Esse lay drugged on the floor somewhere whilst two man men rampagae doing frankenstienien surgerys and the body count is rising.

AGGGHHHH
STOP IT.

That'll be no terrestrial TV I watch then. Apart from the odd bit of news or weather and 5 minutes of question time before I shout at the telly.

*SIGHS*

----------

Splashy (14-11-2018)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Gutted that Gaskell seems to have got away with everything.

----------

Splashy (14-11-2018)

----------


## Rear window

> Gutted that Gaskell seems to have got away with everything.


I feel physically ill after this episode. It's been horrid, stressful and just plain NOT Holby city. It's been like some crap medical drama with half of the sci-fi nonsense being a bit more doctor who than I'd like. 

It better not go odd again, it's on it's last warning!

----------

Splashy (14-11-2018)

----------


## hward

The body on the table in his lab was too much. The whole storyline has been horrendous. And Gaskill *seemingly* dying is a cop out because it's too good for him, he deserves to rot in prison for what he's done. Highlight for me last night was Jac's little moment with Fletch.

----------


## Rear window

> . Highlight for me last night was Jac's little moment with Fletch.



yes, that's why I kept watching but the rest was absolute pathetically awful!

----------

hward (14-11-2018)

----------


## hward

I liked Lola being back, think she should be back in it full time

----------

kayuqtuq (16-01-2019)

----------

